# problem with lan card :(



## TechGod (Jan 26, 2008)

hi guys , i have problem with my lan card , its breaking connection continuously like when i run any app which put some load on pc ( like jetaudio , any browser , or any other normal app )or even sometimes when i refresh my pc , 

network connected n disconnected bubble in tray is just pissing me off (well i closed it with registry edit ) 

i already checked some common procedures like

>uninstall and reinstall lan card drivers 

>re installation of winxp 

>changed wire which connects my external router to lan card

>checked with another new router 

>> i replaced my old lan card with new unpacked lan card ( yes i did unpacked it with my own hands ) 
but its still giving same problem 


    
--
100% same problem like this guy had click here to view his old post 
--

Lan card info 
click here 

its with chip RTL 8139D manufacturer is silan sc92031


any help ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.




On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TechGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : devil
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Silan SC92031 PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-20-44-1B-6F

-------------


thats all ,

this problem in not related to :
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make and exact model of the broadband modem.
Make and exact model of the router.
Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)

its something wrong between router and lan card , 

but i checked 3 lan cards , all are are giving same problem 

if i think its wrong with cable

then i have 2 cables , its showing same problem with both cables 

if we think its problem with router ,now i have 2 routers , its giving same problem with both routers

i already re-installled my windows 

drivers are also updated 

anything else i can do ?

Thanks
TechGod


----------



## dan2dee (Jan 14, 2008)

How do you connect?(dsl, cable, wireless) If DSL or Cable what is the brand name on your modem and both of your routers that you have used. You just aren't giving enough info.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tested the cables with other computers?
Have you tested the router ports used with other computer?

Probably time to replace the NIC. 

Hard to suggest much when you don't want to provide the requested information.


----------



## TechGod (Jan 26, 2008)

Lan card info 
click here 

modem (router) is provided by my isp and its brand is hidded by isp's sticker , but i have a another dynalink router , but its also not working 

i want to provide all info but, i cant access internet properly 

its only breaking connections when i run 2 or more apps simultaneously mean only on some load on pc , which is very annoying  

there is 2 PCI ports on motherboard both are giving same problems

i m sure about wires they are okay 

anything else if i can do , plz guys try help me i m facing this problem first time 

thanks alot


----------



## TechGod (Jan 26, 2008)

i think i got it , i was using Firefox 3 beta 2 which was breaking my connection  , now i just removed it and installed exact stable version 2.0.0.11 which is working like charm 

i think i resolved it , i just open 20 sites ( in tabs) in version 2.0.0.11 it just works fine 

plz beware of firefox 3 ,if u are facing same problem , i m gona write feedback to mozilla about this issue 

thanks for help 

Regards
TechGod


----------

